# My Chicks arrive Tomorrow or Tuesday



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

So excited and scared at the same time. First time for me. Have 25 EE's, 20 PR, and 20 Red Stars coming. Been reading and trying to get ready....wish me luck!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats, post lots of pics. That's allot! Lol


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

*Update*

Only had one that didn't make it through from shipping. They had arrived yesterday morning. Today was butt check and wash day! They are doing great! They are pooping machines...lol


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I guess I need some help with photo. Used photobucket but it didn't seem to work.

http://http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k204/righteousrich/image.jpg


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

That's a whole lot of chicks!!! The pics should be adorable


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Whew! You'll be keeping busy with all those chickens!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a lot, our experiment began with 6, then we learned of more we wanted. Good luck!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Jim said:


> That is a lot, our experiment began with 6, then we learned of more we wanted. Good luck!


Us too - nice and easy to start with breeds. Up to 9 now and that's enough although the temptations of some of the other breeds thanks to other members on here ...  I just go out and hug a few of my girls and tell myself no more!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just paid for my chicks today. So they'll be coming end of April without a doubt.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I just paid for my chicks today. So they'll be coming end of April without a doubt.


Congrats. I know you were worried!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wish I didn't have to. I just got the flood settlement from Hurricane Sandy and the discharged/fired lawyer is trying to attach herself to that money over her disputed fees.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh gees, everyone wants a cut huh.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

The little ones are doing grrrrreat! My wife is really getting into taken care of and checking in on the little ones. Rolling out paper towels, and changing the water bottles. Don't know how long we will be able to keep them in the "brooder" with one foot high cardboard wall. At some point I will have to take them out to my rubber garage where I have made a holding pen for them.
Tomorrow I will be picking up a trampoline frame and the side netting to make an outdoor chicken yard.
Not only do I love raising these birds, but also making the coops, and chicken yards for them.
Spring is coming!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

The Wife has been taking good care of the chicks since their arrival. She also has been spreading the word to our Poultry/homesteading friends. We already have quite a few people interested in the chicks when they are ready. My wife already picked one out to be a keeper.
After watching them run around and getting a little air flight I am beginning to question how long this one foot high cardboard wall will last before they breach the brooder! Think maybe this weekend I will be building something a little higher!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good for you! We need pics to live vicariously through your chick experience. Mine won't arrive until end of April so I need a chick fix man.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

OK....so I created my "No Fly Zone" over the chick brooder. If I would have known that a one foot high cardboard brooder wall would only last a week, I would have made my own with higher walls. I would not recommend anyone buying the rolled up cardboard as a brooder wall.
So here is my pic of the wire roofing I made real quick.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice setup! You have that brinsea brooder, jealous! Lol


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Still don't understand why the coop picture keeps showing up. So this is a pic of my chicks at 10days old. Today I made a mini roost with two pieces of 2x3 and a dowel. See what they do with that tonight.







View attachment 541


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Birds eye view
View attachment 542


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh they're darned cute!!! Love the curious looks of the ones watching chick on the roost. So fun watching them observe new things and learn. They have the cutest expressions.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Since they were hopping up on the Brinsea I thought they might get interested in a roost pole. So far they just pecked at it. We'll give it more time. Maybe just add a 2x3 on the floor to see if that works better.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

awwww! they are so darn cute! i just want to kiss them!! too adorable! congratulations! they grow sooooo fast! i can't believe my little fuzzy babies just turned two months old! they hatched on Dec 27. they are teen agers now! they are silkies and they are just getting there head poof in! its so adorable. they bring Great joy in my life! I'm so grateful to God they are healthy and happy! enjoy every minute of raising them! I'm sure you will also find great joy in it too! it's the best experience! I'm so happy i got to experience it too! your babies are so cute keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Today I moved the girls to their super brooder/pen. They were getting so big, so fast that I figured they need some more room. They now have room to run and flap their wings and get a little air time. I'll post a picture soon. Had to get my garage back in order. My new chick pen is in the back third of my rubber garage.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What is a Rubber Garage?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> What is a Rubber Garage?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## garyk1398 (Nov 14, 2012)

Rubber Garage sounds like a band name to me... "Now for the band you've been waiting for, Rubber Garage!"


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really Gary. Funny. :-/. <<chuckle chuckle>>


----------



## AuroraHawk (Aug 27, 2012)

garyk1398 said:


> Rubber Garage sounds like a band name to me... "Now for the band you've been waiting for, Rubber Garage!"


Obviously my mind is in the gutter. I read that and think, "Rub her WHAT?"


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol....we have heavy duty ones at work. Rubbery type canvas garage. A temporary that is staked to the ground like a tent. The piping used on these are pretty heavy duty and can take a decent snow load. I've been working crazy hours, so pics will be coming by the weekend.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Continuing this thread under General Discussion under the new title "Chicken Dynasty". Since the title doesn't match anymore that the chicks arrive Monday or Tuesday, and I've had them a few weeks now.
See you over there!


----------

